# Rack for a Mini Cooper Type S?



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals,

My wife just got a new car (2002 Mini Cooper Type S) and we are trying to figure out a rack for her. No trunk mount, that is out. Could do a roof rack, but with two big bikes up there I would worry it would kill the gas mileage. I thought I saw a hitch mount style on a Cooper once, but the S has the center exit exhaust. I like the idea of a rear rack that you don't have to take the wheels off of. 

What are your thoughts on this? I need to figure something out as riding season is here and her 29er Will Not fit in her car. Thanks for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I'm going with a roof rack.....*

My wife is in the market right now for an '07 Mini. I am not a fan at all of racks hanging off the back of my car so we will stick to the tried and true Yakima or Thule racks that are available for Mini's. Even if we loose 10% in mpg we should still get 36 mpg highway on the base model engine. Since I already have both Yakima and Thule bike racks, I would only be out the cost of the basic mounting bars which is around $250 or less. Not exactly sure.

Its worth the trade off to me to keep the bikes out of the way of other drivers.

If you do want to go with something off the back, Mini offers such an item from the dealer but its damned expensive. The difference in cost of the racks would eat up all the gas savings for years to come as far as I can figure out.


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Rev,

Thanks for the advice...I think we will go with the roof rack as long as it will work with the sunroof. 

As for the base or S...I say S. It is an amazing drive and I think the wife is getting about 30 mpg in hers. I know that at 3 bucks a gallon, that is a big difference. But, it does not require premium which saves a ton on fuel. I really want one now as a commuter to replace my truck. Thanks again on the rack advice.


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

be very careful with the "none-MINI" roof racks such as the thule and Yakima. they will eventually bend the plastic rain gutters. it is possible and there will be a weight limit, but eventually they will bend and pull up on the plastic rain gutters. if you are riding BIG bikes, then this will be problematic.

if you have the R53 mini, then consider :
1. the MINI Roof Rack. I don't like these because they require that you drill a 4 holes into the roof. but, they are sturdy. yes, expensive.
2. the MINI Sport LINK. this is attached to the rear and you would have to buy a MINI bike rack. very expensive.
3. the after market rear hitch adaptor in which you would remove the rear center fog light. http://www.miniaturetrailer.com/hitch.php

all the above options are not ideal but you can decide what will be best for you.

for the new MINI R56,
they have developed cross bar attachment sites built into the roof of the car. it requires that you cut out pre-marked rubber slits right above the plastic rain gutter. once you have exposed the slits, you can attach the cross bars without damaging the roof or rain gutters. very clean look! i am considering this when my mini arrives.

My R56 is due at the dealer this week. can't wait. 
good luck


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hmmm.....*



Because said:


> be very careful with the "none-MINI" roof racks such as the thule and Yakima. they will eventually bend the plastic rain gutters. it is possible and there will be a weight limit, but eventually they will bend and pull up on the plastic rain gutters. if you are riding BIG bikes, then this will be problematic.
> 
> if you have the R53 mini, then consider :
> 1. the MINI Roof Rack. I don't like these because they require that you drill a 4 holes into the roof. but, they are sturdy. yes, expensive.
> ...


So please tell me when this failure is supposed to take place. I've had my Thule on my '05 Cooper for a year now with no problems at all. Do you suppose there might be metal under that plastic?  Of course if you install the rack incorrectly (too tight, too loose) then any car might suffer problems.

Still I'll keep an eye on her and if it starts to let go or does let go I'll post it here as a warning. Personally (with my fingers crossed) I don't foresee any problems as in the past Thule would not produce the fit kit for a car that wouldn't be able to withstand the applied forces if installed properly.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Fred, check your PM...*

I send you a couple of "Mini" questions. Specifcally, what motor do you have and how is the performance in mountainous areas?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I love the "S" but....*

My main drive is a new Subaru Outback with the 3.0 engine and I'm lucky to get 25 mpg highway but it certainly holds all the toys. My son has an STi and plans to get a 350Z shortly so the sports end of the spectrum is covered. I think at $3+ and climbing for gas, its time for me to go the economy route. We plan to drive both the base and "S" this weekend and I have to make sure the male genes do not overly influence the type of car my wife gets.


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

fred3 said:


> So please tell me when this failure is supposed to take place. I've had my Thule on my '05 Cooper for a year now with no problems at all. Do you suppose there might be metal under that plastic? Of course if you install the rack incorrectly (too tight, too loose) then any car might suffer problems.
> 
> Still I'll keep an eye on her and if it starts to let go or does let go I'll post it here as a warning. Personally (with my fingers crossed) I don't foresee any problems as in the past Thule would not produce the fit kit for a car that wouldn't be able to withstand the applied forces if installed properly.


if you go and look at the NAM (north american motoring) web site and do a search you will see that people have posted pictures of bent rain gutters. of course, they could have not mounted them correctly. there is still a weight limit.


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

here is one of the pics of a bent rain gutter. did this person not install correctly?
i'm not saying that it can't be done. just be careful. wouldn't want to hurt the MINI.

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98150&highlight=roof+rack


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

The weight limit, if my graying grey matter is not mistaken, is 75lbs. That is more than enough to carry 2 fairly beefy mtn. bikes.


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I think we are going to go with a roof rack to keep the bikes out of harms way. We don't ride that big of bikes so with the two of them together it would be well under 60 lbs. I also noticed that the MINI is getting alot of attention on this forum. Thanks again


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

Lets go motoring.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

The Mini's do look fun and I considered them hard when I was shopping for a car.

I ended up with a VW GTI tho mostly because I can throw the bike in the back of the car very easily.


----------

